# someone help



## diamond05 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm 16 and I just found out that I have IBS about a month ago, although the symptoms have been present for over a year. The pains and going back and forth to the bathroom are the worst early in the morning. My doctor now has me taking fiber and it dosen't seem to be helping. This probelm has also caused me to miss alot of days out of school. Is there any one out there with some good advice on how to deal with this and other ways for me to get my education? Also could someone explian to me what a 504 is?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

A 504 is a medical classification, which basically makes allowances for medical conditions. My son who is 17 was diagnosed with IBS three years ago. What you described sounds similar to what he experienced, but could you give a few more details? I have lots of suggestions for you.1. You will find that the first few months after your diagnoses are the worst. Once you settle into a routine it will get better.2. In the beginning, the way we dealt with the early morning issue was to have my son go in for third period classes. We found that when he tried to force himself to go in on time, it messed up the entire day and he wound up coming home more often than not. Going in later took the pressure off in the beginning. Now, he wakes up at 5:30 so he is ready for school at 8:00.3. We found that fiber did nothing for his symptoms either. It seems that's what doctors tell everyone. Are you on any medication? It may take a few tries to find something that works for you. Right now, my son is on Pamine. When his symptoms are really bad he switches to Donnatol.4. You may also find that your symptoms are worse at different times of the year. My son has the most difficulty during the winter months. Also, any illness such as a cold, makes his IBS worse.As for school, don't give up on a traditional education yet. There are lots of things to try first. Tell your guidance counselor, school nurse and principal. Have your guidance counselor notify all of your teachers that you have permission to leave class or to be late if you need to use the bathroom. Seek permission from the school nurse to use her bathroom.


----------



## diamond05 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jackie-G, here is more of the things that i'm experiencing bloating and very sharp pains in my mid and lower abdominals. And it only get worse when i get to school. But by lunch time it settles down. I was taking levsin for the pain and that worked for a while. Although there is a nurse at out school but she has to rotate from school to school so shes only there about once a week if that. But, I will notify my conselor and my teachers.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have problems after eating? How much time do you give yourself in the morning? Do you have constipation, diarrhea or just pain? How are you on the weekends? Do you think the stress of being at school makes it worse?Levsin didn't work well for my son either. He used bentyl for a while, but that made him sluggish. Ask your doctor to switch meds. As I said, sometimes it takes a while to find the right one. Once you begin to take control of your IBS, I think things will get easier. Figure out what you need and then ask for it.


----------



## diamond05 (Jan 2, 2005)

No i don't have probelms after eating since i try not to eat in the morning out of fear of making the diarrhea and pain worse. On school days i wake up at 6:30 and i leave for school at 7:40. On the weekends it better since i don't wake up as early but i do have an attack every now and then on the weekends also.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Not eating might actually make it worse - try finding something that you know doesn't make you sick and eating a little bit of that in the morning.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey! I have that same problem... What helps me a little bit is to sleep on a slant at night.







Ummm I'm off to school now so I'll post more later


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hey Princessnelle, you should try to eat something in the mornings. I know you don't want to make the pain worse, but by not eating you will starve yourself. If I don't eat in the mornings my IBS will get worse. It will probably take you a little bit of time to become adjusted to your symtoms and to learn how to deal with them. Are you keeping a food diary? if not you should start one, so you can track what your eating and how you feel afterward. I too sleep on a slant, and I find it does help, I don't haven't had as many problems in the morning since I started sleeping on a slant. I know its hard, especially the first few months, especially going to school, but I've had IBS since grade 3 and I'm now in my second year of college, and I've had traditional education the whole way, so I'm proof you can make it through school. You just have to find what works for you. I'd like to be more help to you , but a lot of it is different for each individual, so I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Okay! I got sick at school so I'm home now







to finish up my post.... Thermacare heat patches help the pain... (though I don't use them for mensturuel cramps the size is perfect) I'm going to try hypnothereopy soon because it's seeming to help quite a few people. Talk to your GI and quiz him/her really good about dif. ways to help you feel better. You can keep a food diary ( list the foods you ate what time how you feel after) Good Luck! I'll post later if I can think of more!


----------

